# What should I study for Florida Paramedic exam?



## ekulluke1 (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi, I am a recent Paramedic graduate and am getting ready for the Florida state exam. I am looking for some online material to help point out what to focus on. Any suggestions?

A fellow Paramedic told me of a website with a collection of the many simliar FL state questions that were recited from memory. Does this exist?

Thanks in advance for any & all your help.

Luke.


----------



## gicts (Sep 30, 2010)

I haven't taken any state exams, but I'm sure your teacher(s) might have some good advise. That is who I spoke with extensively before my NR test. Don't get too stressed out, it isn't rocket science. Just review everything thing you have been taught and the order of the NREMT skills sheet.


----------



## MasterIntubator (Sep 30, 2010)

I have always been a fan of studying the entire book and being ready for whatever question comes along.


----------



## abckidsmom (Sep 30, 2010)

In VA, the state Paramedic exam covers the entire scope of practice of a paramedic. 

I'd probably study everything I learned in class.


----------



## reaper (Sep 30, 2010)

You will need to know all your basic medic knowledge. You also need to be very up to date with the state protocols. Especially the trauma and stroke alerts.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 30, 2010)

The Florida State Paramedic Exam is a joke. It takes about 20 minutes to complete, and many of the questions they ask should be known to any EMT-B who has minimal experience.


----------



## BLSBoy (Oct 1, 2010)

Trauma alert criteria, strokes, enviromental and barotrauma.


----------



## Charmeck (Oct 14, 2010)

Thats what I've heard.  A lot of what is on a Paramedic exam should be basic level knowledge.


----------

